# is nylabone safe for puppies?



## Jasmine&Jt (Mar 4, 2014)

we recently bought a pack of nylabone that includes 1 edible bacon flavor and 1 non edible chicken flavor nylabones for our almost 8 week old goldendoodle puppy. cuz we heard from our friend saying the frozen non edible nylabone can soothe gums. so we were just wondering if that's true and if both edible and non edible nylabone are safe for 8 week old puppy?or which one is better? and here's our little boy Jordan









Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

One of mine is a champion chewer, and the nylabones have saved my life (and the furniture). I bought big ones, and she hasn't gone through an entire one yet, so for me personally, yes, I love them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

In the distant past the edible ones were known to cause problems if large pieces were chewed off and swallowed. I would pass on the edible bones for a pupy. The durable ones should be ok.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, you will get various answers. There are some breeders I respect who will not give their dogs nylabones because a dog who is an aggressive chewer can chew splinters off there is a risk that they could injure the dog's digestive tract. I do not have any big time chewers so we have one or two but I throw them away when they start getting ragged on the ends, they are very sharp. 

As for puppy nylabones, here's my experience…. These are ok while your puppy is small, very small. By the time his puppy teeth fall out and his adult teeth start coming in you will need to get rid of the PUPPY nylabones. I got rid of mine but my puppy went to play at my parents' house, she was about 7 months old and my parents new puppy had a lot of toys down. One of these was a puppy nylabone. My girl laid down and in 5 minutes while I wasn't really paying attention to her, she gnawed off the entire end of the nylabone and swallowed it. The short version is that it ended up being stuck in her stomach and she had to have surgery to remove it - which ended up costing about $1500 as I recall. 

Just be sure that you throw puppy nylabones away when your puppy starts getting adult teeth in. Frozen kongs are probably a better choice.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> As for puppy nylabones, here's my experience…. *These are ok while your puppy is small, very small. By the time his puppy teeth fall out and his adult teeth start coming in you will need to get rid of the PUPPY nylabones.* I got rid of mine but my puppy went to play at my parents' house, she was about 7 months old and my parents new puppy had a lot of toys down. One of these was a puppy nylabone. My girl laid down and in 5 minutes while I wasn't really paying attention to her, she gnawed off the entire end of the nylabone and swallowed it. The short version is that it ended up being stuck in her stomach and she had to have surgery to remove it - which ended up costing about $1500 as I recall.
> 
> Just be sure that you throw puppy nylabones away when your puppy starts getting adult teeth in. Frozen kongs are probably a better choice.


I was going to recommend the same. I wouldn't say Shala is an aggressive chewer - but she is a dedicated chewer. She will chew an antler or her big Nylabone for an hour+ at a time. She did have puppy Nylabones, but they have all long been thrown out, as they became too small and I did worry they were too soft. 

Shala never cared for chewing a Kong (she does like to drop it and see it bounce around, especially down stairs), so adult Nylabones HAVE worked well for her. A lot depends on the dog, too. My last girl had two Nylabones - one for the full 12 years of her life, and one for about eight of those years. She chewed them all her life, but only for a few minutes every so often, so they survived. Shala really likes them, so I know she will have more new ones through her life.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with what's been written here. We don't give the edible ones because one of our dogs will break off big pieces and swallow them whole. However, the non-edible ones are great. The puppy may scrape off rice-sized pieces and swallow some of them over time, and that's safe.

When they get older, they get strong enough to rip pieces off the puppy-strength nylabones, so you have to swap them out for "durable" strength ones before then.


----------



## Jasmine&Jt (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess from now on well just give him the non edible one ! thank you all for the tips!


Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

Neither if my dogs would/will chew a nylabone. Not sure why. Bully sticks, however, my current pup loves. I don't let her chew unattended and I buy the odorless one (which my kids still call the stinky sticks!)


----------



## Ivy's Mom (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't give Ivy (8months old) nylabones anymore because our ER vet said that they can splinter and cause blockage, and sure enough she swallowed a bullystick we had gotten, we were supervising her, and we had to go to the vets were they gave her an injection that caused her to throw up the bullystick.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

All of my dogs have had nylabones and love them, including my almost 18 week old puppy. I buy only the adult 'original' nylabones. I found that the ones that have flavoring like chicken are not as durable, are softer and can break off pieces.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

nolefan said:


> Well, you will get various answers. There are some breeders I respect who will not give their dogs nylabones because a dog who is an aggressive chewer can chew splinters off there is a risk that they could injure the dog's digestive tract. I do not have any big time chewers so we have one or two but I throw them away when they start getting ragged on the ends, they are very sharp.
> 
> As for puppy nylabones, here's my experience…. *These are ok while your puppy is small, very small. By the time his puppy teeth fall out and his adult teeth start coming in you will need to get rid of the PUPPY nylabones. * I got rid of mine but my puppy went to play at my parents' house, she was about 7 months old and my parents new puppy had a lot of toys down. One of these was a puppy nylabone. My girl laid down and in 5 minutes while I wasn't really paying attention to her, she gnawed off the entire end of the nylabone and swallowed it. The short version is that it ended up being stuck in her stomach and she had to have surgery to remove it - which ended up costing about $1500 as I recall.
> 
> Just be sure that you throw puppy nylabones away when your puppy starts getting adult teeth in. Frozen kongs are probably a better choice.


Ditto...Hank had a puppy Nylabone that got thrown into his toybox and forgotten. One day (past puppyhood) he puked what looked the round end of a Nylabone, I went searching and found that old Nylabone with the end missing. Take the puppy version away when those adult teeth come in.


----------

